# Discharge 2 weeks after being bred!



## CountryBumpkn

I have a 3 year old Bull Terrier that was bred March 24, 26 & 27th all with fresh chilled semen via AI. This is the first time I've bred her & supposedly her 2nd litter. Yesterday I noticed she had a creamy white/yellow/almost greenish discharge coming from her vulva. It resembles pus but there's no foul odor. I've read many similar threads on here with a lot of mixed outcomes. She was cleared pre-mating by a vet to be in good health & she did not have this discharge more than a few days.

I took her to the vet last night where she was put on clavomax & she did not have a temp, also she's in very high spirits with no signs of being ill. I've read that some consider it a sign the pregnancy took but her discharge is not mucousy, but creamy...there's no red or orange tint to it so I'm hoping it's not pyometra. Any advice or similar experience I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## CountryBumpkn

Please excuse the pine shavings on her rear, she is being kenneled for isolation purposes until I figure out what's going on with her.


----------



## Rafa

I'm a little confused.

You have a prior thread where you say you adopted this girl who had previously been used as a breeding bitch and that she has had three litters before you got her.

You also said you were having her spayed as you have an entire male Great Dane.

Is he the Father of this litter you are having from her?


----------



## CountryBumpkn

This is not the same bitch. This bitch's breeding was very carefully planned, she's been dual sired & if she whelps these puppies will stay with the stud owners & myself. My 2 threads are completely irrelevant, Lucy (from the other thread) was taken in as just a pet since coming from a previously neglectful situation. She has since been spayed, yes. Sorry if you thought they were the same, that would be one long gestation lol!


----------



## CountryBumpkn

Oh no he is definitely not the sire of this litter, I would never AI a bull terrier 3 times with a Great Dane's collection, I can't imagine that cross coming out decent...


----------



## Rafa

CountryBumpkn said:


> This is not the same bitch. This bitch's breeding was very carefully planned, she's been dual sired & if she whelps these puppies will stay with the stud owners & myself. My 2 threads are completely irrelevant, Lucy (from the other thread) was taken in as just a pet since coming from a previously neglectful situation. She has since been spayed, yes. Sorry if you thought they were the same, that would be one long gestation lol!


Oh, okay. I was a little confused.

I don't remember any of my pregnant bitches having a discharge, but if it's clean and has no odour, and if your vet has seen her and isn't concerned, then I wouldn't think there is anything much amiss.

If she's been given medication, I would keep an eye on it and, obviously, if she becomes ill or the discharge worsens, I would get her back to the vet.


----------



## Tanya1989

If its almost green then she needs a course of synulox.... but discharge after mating for a couple of weeks is always a positive sign that things have taken.


----------



## CountryBumpkn

Well the vet's first words were PYOMETRA  

But with not being a reproduction specialist or particularly experienced with canine breeding, I expected that to be her first "prediction." She in no way said she had it, but she offered to do an x-Ray & spay right off. I asked for gestation safe antibiotics first to see how she did on them first so that's the route I took. She really doesn't have a lot of the pyometra symptoms but of course that's the worst thing going through my mind...


----------



## Rafa

That is a little worrying.

Your vet doesn't need to be a reproduction specialist to diagnose pyometra.

I would keep a very careful eye on your bitch. At the first sign of the discharge worsening, or her becoming unwell, I would take her back to your vet quickly.

I wouldn't leave her in a kennel, where, I'm assuming, she isn't under your constant supervision.


----------



## Tanya1989

CountryBumpkn said:


> Well the vet's first words were PYOMETRA
> 
> But with not being a reproduction specialist or particularly experienced with canine breeding, I expected that to be her first "prediction." She in no way said she had it, but she offered to do an x-Ray & spay right off. I asked for gestation safe antibiotics first to see how she did on them first so that's the route I took. She really doesn't have a lot of the pyometra symptoms but of course that's the worst thing going through my mind...


2- 3 weeks after mating is the prime time for pyo. Where in the country are you? An experienced scanner will be able to scan you bitch to see the condition of the womb and suggest whether pyo is likely. From what you have described TO ME (NOT A VET THOUGH) it sounds remarkably like vaginitis- something my bitch had 10-11 weeks ago, 2 weeks after mating (and pregnant, although we didn't know this at the time).

The week after mating, if you noticed any discharge, it would probably have been like thick double cream then week 2, my bitches went like a pot of thick double cream with a drop or two of bright green food colouring (not dark green) had been dropped into the pot.....if you can imagine this.... it was the green equivalent of eggshell blue.... _just off white._


----------



## Tanya1989

Again, I'm definitely NOT A VET, but the image you attached above, does not look like pyo puss to me, its normally ranging in colour from black tea spilt on a white surface to brown.--------> my experience anyway


----------



## Tanya1989

Perhaps you should go for a second opinion rather than unnecessary spay or if it is pyo its allowed to cause a danger


----------



## CountryBumpkn

The vet didn't diagnose her with it or really even imply that's what it was. She was more or less covering the worst possible scenario. If she thought it was pyo I would've immediately had the xray performed. 

It may have came out funny but I didn't mean for it to sound like I didn't value the vet's opinion, I was more or less getting at that someone who is inexperienced with breeding dogs or a dog's reproduction cycles would be more likely to jump to what the textbook says as opposed to being familiar with what discharge means what at different times...sorry if that doesn't sound right, I've been at work since 4:00am ugh.

She isn't being kenneled outside or unattended, I'm trying to alternate the dogs with her so I can keep a close eye while keeping them away from her. Today it hasn't gotten any worse, but she's been on antibiotics less than 24 hours so fingers crossed she improves, otherwise it's back to the vets office


----------



## CountryBumpkn

Thanks for the input! I'm going to give her another 48 hours to see how she does on the clavomax & if no improvement or it worsens I will take her in again. I wish there were more experienced vets where I live, even within a few hour drive. 

That does make me feel better...

Also I actuallu live in the states, but this forum has come up on several of my previous searches & I like the info it has...so I stuck around lol


----------



## Tanya1989

CountryBumpkn said:


> Thanks for the input! I'm going to give her another 48 hours to see how she does on the clavomax & if no improvement or it worsens I will take her in again. I wish there were more experienced vets where I live, even within a few hour drive.
> 
> That does make me feel better...
> 
> Also I actuallu live in the states, but this forum has come up on several of my previous searches & I like the info it has...so I stuck around lol


In which case, I believe your equivalent of our "double cream" is "heavy cream"


----------



## CountryBumpkn

Yea Tanya I would describe her discharge that way. It's off white with a hint of yellow/green, no foul odor & heavy cream. The first week after breeding she had the brownish discharge as the blood resided but she's a bitch that bleeds her entire heat cycle so that was normal for her. This discharge is new to me...


----------



## Tanya1989

This type of discharge is what I would associate with a positive pregnancy. Although, if it turns to have a hint of green then coamoxiclav are needed (like you have done). Sometimes you don't notice it unless you massage the vulva to express it and see or sometimes it leaks everywhere, depending on the bitch. In a weeks time (if the antibiotics have worked) you'll probably notice that the cream has disappeared and been replaced with a fluid like raw egg white.... again, this depends on the bitch as to how much is produced. If you google "egg white cervical mucus" immages, you'll see wht I'm talking about...... BUT don't do it if you have a sensitive constitution or are eating..... particularly when its human EWCM that will be displayed.


----------



## Tanya1989

I think I have a photo of Astrids that I could show you, hang about whilst I look


----------



## Tanya1989

DO NOT OPEN IF YOU ARE SENSITIVE TO THE APPEARANCE OF BODILY FLUIDS, even if it is only from a dog:








This is from 3 weeks after mating.
Week one was heavy cream.
Week 2 was heavy cream with a subtle green tint and
Week 3 was egg white


----------



## CountryBumpkn

Thank you for the pics, I'm a very visual person...that definitely sets my mind at ease more, Im monitoring her & hoping that I'm just being overly cautious. Id really like to see her in whelp, the stud owners & I have been awaiting this cross for a while now


----------



## EsmaeSteel

Tanya my bitch is almost 4 weeks after mating & has the EWCM exactly like your picture. Did your girl go on to have pups with that discharge?


----------



## Tanya1989

She did. It's a positive sign.


----------



## CountryBumpkn

My bitch's discharge went on to be a brownish color to a cloudy mucousy discharge, then today I haven't noticed any. I'm hoping these are all good signs. She's still acting perfect with no temp.


----------



## EsmaeSteel

Mine is still the clear stuff, she's acting normal if a little more tired. Still no major signs.


----------



## CountryBumpkn

Today's update: after not seeing any visible discharge like before, I gave her the last dose of her clavomax. When I took her out to pee she had the stringy discharge just like you showed Tanya, so fingers crossed she took! Odd she went through so many types of discharge? Maybe she did have an infection then once the ABs cleared it up it went on to normal. I'll keep others updated once I know if she took or not so people will know in the future.


----------



## EsmaeSteel

Good luck! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! The waiting is torture.


----------



## ameses32

What ever happened with this dog?


----------



## Kashif ali

Tanya1989 said:


> If its almost green then she needs a course of synulox.... but discharge after mating for a couple of weeks is always a positive sign that things have taken.


Hi, i need help i have 4 years female GSD canine. her heat cycle start 09-08-2018 i have mated female from a dog just one time on 20-08-2018 tie time was 4 to 5 mints. after 14 days female discharge yellow pus from vagina pic attached. before this time we have faced same issue after mating on her last heat. i use CANESTEN VAGINAL tab of 6 day therapy after one month and that time my female didn't pregnant but she was stop discharging the yellow stuff.


----------



## Karolina88

Hey so is there any update ? 
I have very similar situation


----------



## Abbey's Momma

Karolina88 said:


> Hey so is there any update ?
> I have very similar situation


Post a new thread and you will get alot more help. What is going on with your girl?


----------



## Kashif ali

Abbey's Momma said:


> Post a new thread and you will get alot more help. What is going on with your girl?


There's no vet available for scanning and she is not shows yet is she pregnant..? But she behave like she is...


----------



## Kashif ali

Its 6 weeks and 3 day but not 100% sure is she pregnant.


----------



## tonilou03

I would guess at not pregnant but I’m not a vet. My dog was visibly pregnant by then. Getting a scan early on really does put your mind at ease. Maybe next time if you decide to try again it might be worth it


----------



## Kashif ali

tonilou03 said:


> I would guess at not pregnant but I'm not a vet. My dog was visibly pregnant by then. Getting a scan early on really does put your mind at ease. Maybe next time if you decide to try again it might be worth it


Hi, i hope u will be fine. Dear i'm also not a vet but my female is pregnant no need to scan its week 7 and day 1of her pregnancy my eyes says and if im not wrong she is expected.


----------



## tonilou03

Kashif ali said:


> Hi, i hope u will be fine. Dear i'm also not a vet but my female is pregnant no need to scan its week 7 and day 1of her pregnancy my eyes says and if im not wrong she is expected.


Going from the pictures you posted I was merely saying she doesn't look pregnant on those photos. I also didn't mean scan now, I meant earlier on in the pregnancy around 28days then you would know for sure


----------



## Kashif ali

tonilou03 said:


> Going from the pictures you posted I was merely saying she doesn't look pregnant on those photos. I also didn't mean scan now, I meant earlier on in the pregnancy around 28days then you would know for sure


Dear there no near vet. these pic are older now she is changed.


----------



## tonilou03

Then I really don’t know what you were asking by posting old pictures of her!


----------



## Kashif ali

Are u mad the post upload on 21 sep and now its oct 9 approx 19 days ago i post this. Now her body change i don't have recent pic yet to show u but tomorrow i'll.


----------



## Chynabonnie

It’s very normal for a dog to have creamy white discharge it means the dog is PREGNANT !!!!
So if your worried you don’t need to be.
It’s a sign she will have puppies


----------



## SusieRainbow

Chynabonnie said:


> It's very normal for a dog to have creamy white discharge it means the dog is PREGNANT !!!!
> So if your worried you don't need to be.
> It's a sign she will have puppies


This thread is 3 years old.


----------

